# Sandusky bay boat ramp



## Dale Bungard

Can someone point me in the right direction. I plan to fish around the Route 2 bridge area. Where can I launch my boat? It’s 21 foot so no small ramps. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck-Eye

Shelby St Ramp in Sandusky- 4 lanes and can accommodate larger boats plus it's free.
Clemon's in Bayview- Close to Rt 2, but small, one lane and $10. to launch.



Dale Bungard said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction. I plan to fish around the Route 2 bridge area. Where can I launch my boat? It’s 21 foot so no small ramps. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 78bluestreak

Dale Bungard said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction. I plan to fish around the Route 2 bridge area. Where can I launch my boat? It’s 21 foot so no small ramps. Thanks.
> 
> Shelby street ramp in the West end of downtown Sandusky , bob Clemons marina in bay view ( closest to route 2 edition bridge) or Dempsey's Access on Marblehead.
> First two have fees. Dempseys is a state ramp so its free.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn

That bay sure is shallow.... use caution.


----------



## Dale Bungard

Gottagofishn said:


> That bay sure is shallow.... use caution.


Thanks. Like how shallow? Too shallow for an 21 foot I/O?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn

There are definately spots in there that would hurt you.... or at least there was. I have a friend that parked theirs on a sand bar in the harbor. I'm afraid I can't provide specifics as I rarely go there. 
You would be better served to get the input of someone that is more familiar with the harbor than myself. Last time I was there was probably 20 years ago.


----------



## eriedude

The waters high now, very high. The sandbar you speak of is the Bay Point sand bar opposite of Cedar Point at the entrance to Sandusky bay. You'll be fine in your 21 footer from Sandusky to the bridge on rt 2.


----------



## PBsQuest

The water is super high right now. I was all over the bay from Cedar Point to the railroad bridge today and I was consistently in 8-11 feet of water. Once under the bridge to the west you have to be mindful of rocks between the old bay bridge and the Rte 2 bridge. I haven’t been west of the Rte 2 bridge in years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker

Clemons will be fine for ya just use good judgement.


----------



## Scum_Frog

just put it in at shelby street and make the short run.


----------



## odell daniel

Dempsey access west side of bay


----------

